# "Thanks" Feature Disabled



## Galatians220 (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, I was just thanking a couple of people for useful posts when all of a sudden, in the blink of an eye, my "thanks" icon disappeared from every thread! I wonder why that happened. This is one of the PB features I use most -- can it be restored?

*Thanks!* 

Margaret


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 10, 2008)

I think it has something to do with the ratio of post made vs. thanks given. Mine "Disappears" all the time for some reason.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, Benjamin! So the feature eventually comes back, huh? I'll be patient... 

Margaret


----------



## Quickened (Jun 10, 2008)

i have yet to have mine disappear


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 10, 2008)

The "thanks" icon is back!   

*Thank you* to _whoever fixed this_!!!! (It was only gone for a few hours... No problem. I do consider it a most necessary part of my participation on this board...  )

Margaret


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 10, 2008)

You are limited to 20 thanks per day. After that, the system turns off the thanks button until the next day.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm wondering why on Margaret's thread I can't find *any* of the buttons that are usually on the bottom of posts? It's just that thread, the others are normal. Hmmm!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 10, 2008)

turmeric said:


> I'm wondering why on Margaret's thread I can't find *any* of the buttons that are usually on the bottom of posts? It's just that thread, the others are normal. Hmmm!



Which thread?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 10, 2008)

turmeric said:


> I'm wondering why on Margaret's thread I can't find *any* of the buttons that are usually on the bottom of posts? It's just that thread, the others are normal. Hmmm!


 
*Say wha'? *Another glitch? 

I understand now about the "20-thanks/day limit." The system is human, not divine...  I'm just happy to have the option to thank people.

And I'm also glad that the Lord doesn't limit people to 20 thanks a day!     Now that would be a _real_ bummer!!!

Margaret


----------



## turmeric (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't worry, Margaret, my desktop computer has some glitches of its own! It's circa 2000 and fading fast! One of these days, I'll just have to shoot it. Pore ol' thing!


----------

